
Front end career path - bignet
Hello, I want to have a career as a front end developer, is there a known path? What&#x27;s the directions? Should I go into UX &#x2F; Design as well?
======
PaulHoule
What is your background? Do you have any particular kind of development you'd
like to get into?

